# GBAtemp V2 Bug report...



## Luse (Jan 14, 2005)

I just wanted to get a head start on collecting all the bugs that might be found on this new board, so if you found something you think is a bug please list it as well as you can telling us everything that you did to mess up our new board...

Ok... Kidding aside, if you run into a glitch let us know...


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Jan 14, 2005)

I can't seem to submit a review yet. If I try to, it just says that I'm not allowed to start a topic. Is this a bug or has this just not been implemented yet?

*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Jan 14, 2005)

Perhaps not a bug, but a needed upgrade.. Same thing right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol




Shouldn't it show the %'s


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 14, 2005)

When I send a PM, it doesn't save the sent message in my sent folder.

Hmmm...not sure how to describe this one but I'm pretty sure it's a glitch:


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow. Three bugs already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also might say that not all the buttons below the posts match, but you guys probably knew that already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## Kyoji (Jan 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Mr.Curlynose1 @ Jan 14 2005 said:


> Wow. Three bugs already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all of mine match...


----------



## Samutz (Jan 14, 2005)

Two things, first the RSS is displaying some titles oddly:





Second, could the links in the rom info news posts be fixed so they don't load in a new window/tab? The links are "Click here" (next to "View NFO"), "Vote here", and "_#_ staff notes".




QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jan 13 2005 said:


> When I send a PM, it doesn't save the sent message in my sent folder.


There's a checkbox on the PM form that says "Add a copy of this message to my sent items folder". But it's a bit irritating to remember to check it everytime. It could easily be modified to be on by default though (or have an user option to have it set to default).


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes Jumpman, I have the same problem as you

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v606/DarkDevilz/Weird.jpg


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Dark[Devil) said:
			
		

> ,Jan 13 2005, 05:27 PM]Perhaps not a bug, but a needed upgrade.. Same thing right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the?? I didn't even notice that, lol!
And it's true Devil, it should show the percentage. The one's for the ROM releases do.

Edit: If you click on "Discuss this poll", then it'll let you see the percentage and votes.


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Jan 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Jan 13 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Mr.Curlynose1 @ Jan 14 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Three bugs already!
> ...



http://img38.exs.cx/img38/9803/unmatched8nx.jpg

Those look unmatched to me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## Kyoji (Jan 14, 2005)

Clear your cache and reload.
all of my buttons match fine.


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 14, 2005)

You can always just refresh 5 times over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, the member list...it has an...oddity...
The "begins with" and paired dropbox is in a weird spot. >.>;;


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Jan 14, 2005)

As pictured in my pic, and jumpmans pic I still have that problem after everything is cleared. But I should note, in IE I don't have that problem!


----------



## Lily (Jan 14, 2005)

Question: What happened to the "mark all posts as read and return to index" link? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Found it! Right hand side of the top of the table after a "View New Posts" click.


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Jan 14, 2005)

It went "POOF!" Gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 14, 2005)

The Forum Rules is dated 2nd of february 2005 
Board time doesn't correspond with the actual time even with GMT offset - it's 25 minutes slow.






Why is there a warn 0% with five squares next to it under my avatar?


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Jan 14, 2005)

Read the rules!

From Teh Rules:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> GBAtemp v2 introduces, with IPB 2.0; a new member Warning system. Every time a member violates a rule or disrupts the forum, a warning will be applied by a member of staff.
> 
> Warning System Rundown:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Jan 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Jan 13 2005 said:


> Clear your cache and reload.
> all of my buttons match fine.



Wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're right!

*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## phuzzz (Jan 14, 2005)

Not a bug, but something that I liked from the previous board.  Can't use txt files for images anymore (as is the normal way people go around Geocities).


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 14, 2005)

Edit: Image removed to save space. 
http://img85.exs.cx/img85/2396/newbitmapimage0bj.png
Why does Vinnie get an italic and underline?


----------



## Luse (Jan 14, 2005)

I just wanted to get a head start on collecting all the bugs that might be found on this new board, so if you found something you think is a bug please list it as well as you can telling us everything that you did to mess up our new board...

Ok... Kidding aside, if you run into a glitch let us know...


----------



## mynimal (Jan 14, 2005)

It's to show that he's replying. Hover over his name, it'll say "reading...", "replying...", etc..


----------



## Chakal (Jan 14, 2005)

I think you guys forgot to remove an option in our control panel... "Purchase Paid Subscriptions"


----------



## Vince989 (Jan 14, 2005)

I have absolutely no clue, but on that screenshot it almost seems as if I was actually between mod and member... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can you hover my name and see if something comes up? On some pages, these are keywords, which have tooltip text with some kind of additionnal infos when you hover them. That's what the dashed underline reminds me...

P.S. I know I'm not the first, but try Firefox! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You might really like it, and who knows, this might be a spyware which has info on ME... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







EDIT : I've replied too late... Hey, at least I wasn't 100% wrong with my hover theory! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Vince989


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 14, 2005)

Okay, you're right Icarus, it does mean "reading" or "replying".
I haven't seen any other people italicized, probably becuase they all take advantage of Fast Reply.


----------



## Vince989 (Jan 14, 2005)

Since I'm guessing you want most of them, I'll tell you this little detail I noticed...

There is a glitch with the main page in Firefox 1.0 (not IE 6.0) , the image isn't quite at the top. While it is on other pages, the portal is the exception I have noticed, it is around 6-10 pixels from the top...

Not big at all, but a small glitch nonetheless... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(this one might be a pain, as this kind of CSS-related glitch is often hard to track down... Only attempt to fix it when you'll have a good amount of time on your hands and a good deal of courage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It might be even harder to find since it only happens in Firefox and not in IE... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

- Vince989


----------



## phuzzz (Jan 14, 2005)

I think the time's off.  It says 10:40-ish on the board clock, but it's past 11.  I've already checked my  time zone, and it's right.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 14, 2005)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Jan 13 2005 said:


> I think the time's off.  It says 10:40-ish on the board clock, but it's past 11.  I've already checked my  time zone, and it's right.



True it's 8:35 right now, when I post this message it *should* show 8:35, pending that you're in Pacific Standard Time but the minutes are what matters here.

What do you know? 9:07, this makes the GBAtemp clock around 30 minutes fast I guess. *shrugs*


----------



## Vince989 (Jan 14, 2005)

Something I had noticed earlier, but which is now a lot more obvious...

Some sigs can break up the tables for a user's posts, as can be seen here. Either validate the sigs as they are being input, or just edit his sig so it is okay... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Vince989


----------



## el_venga (Jan 14, 2005)

here its 1:38 AM and it is GMT -4:00 time zone. this is just to help.


----------



## Samutz (Jan 14, 2005)

How long is the session expiration thing, because it's still showing posts from 5 hours ago maked as new and unread (because I haven't read them obviously, but I don't plan to).

Edit:
Also, the gOnline pages recently started stretching. It didn't happen earlier in the day. I'm using a 1024x768 resolution.
Seems to be caused by either the drop-down menu or the list of roms.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks guys, we'll look at and try to fix every one of these bugs.

Keep them coming!


----------



## Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

i found a bug but cant post it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's a staff thing..... ooooooooo costello you bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



read your pm


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2005)

I fixed ajdude's post bug, actually it was his sig that was messed up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also, don't forget to clear the cache (or full refresh  ==> Ctrl+F5)

I'll check the other bugs



sorry for the 10-posting !!


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Mr.Curlynose1 @ Jan 14 2005 said:


> I can't seem to submit a review yet. If I try to, it just says that I'm not allowed to start a topic. Is this a bug or has this just not been implemented yet?
> 
> *The Nose Has Left The Building.*



should be fixed now


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Dark[Devil said:
			
		

> @ Jan 14 2005, 01:27 AM)]Perhaps not a bug, but a needed upgrade.. Same thing right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats normal .... if you want the numbers, just click on "Discuss the poll" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe
(it looks better on the portal w/out the numbers)


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Jan 14 2005 said:


> Two things, first the RSS is displaying some titles oddly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



about the links, it's a good idea indeed ... I'll see what I can do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and, the RSS is fixed! (big thanks Hunter!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Fission @ Jan 14 2005 said:


> The Forum Rules is dated 2nd of february 2005
> Board time doesn't correspond with the actual time even with GMT offset - it's 25 minutes slow.
> 
> 
> ...


I fear we might not be able to chagne the board time ... unless there is an option in the Admin CPanel, the only way to change it is to directly access the server shell ... and we DONT own the server so we can't change its date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






edit: ......... but there IS an option  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll adjust it now !
edit2: done !


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2005)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Jan 14 2005 said:


> Not a bug, but something that I liked from the previous board.Â Can't use txt files for images anymore (as is the normal way people go around Geocities).



should work now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (except maybe in sigs, I dunno yet)


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Vince989 @ Jan 14 2005 said:


> Since I'm guessing you want most of them, I'll tell you this little detail I noticed...
> 
> There is a glitch with the main page in Firefox 1.0 (not IE 6.0) , the image isn't quite at the top. While it is on other pages, the portal is the exception I have noticed, it is around 6-10 pixels from the top...
> 
> ...



well, I could never get it working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried a lot though ... on IE it works fine, but there's still a margin on FF and I can't seem to fix it


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Jan 14 2005 said:


> How long is the session expiration thing, because it's still showing posts from 5 hours ago maked as new and unread (because I haven't read them obviously, but I don't plan to).
> 
> Edit:
> Also, the gOnline pages recently started stretching. It didn't happen earlier in the day. I'm using a 1024x768 resolution.
> Seems to be caused by either the drop-down menu or the list of roms.



1. about the session expiration thing, what do you propose instead ?
2. I'm trying to fix it... maybe it's already fixed, or not, I can't get the bug anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry for the 10-posting !


----------



## Luse (Jan 14, 2005)

I just wanted to get a head start on collecting all the bugs that might be found on this new board, so if you found something you think is a bug please list it as well as you can telling us everything that you did to mess up our new board...

Ok... Kidding aside, if you run into a glitch let us know...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 20, 2005)

Okay, first, it's great to be back.

Second: I get these on the portal:
First glitch
Second glitch

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Costello (Jan 20, 2005)

GBATEMP.NET < this domain doesnt work properly for everyone
I can't visit GBAtemp using this URL, I have to modify my "hosts" file entering manually an IP address... 

the server has the same problem, it can't resolve DNS for gbatemp.net...
so when a PHP script uses functions "include()" 's or "require()" 's or "file()" 's with an absolute url like http://gbatemp.net/somescript.php, it can't load the page properly (this is why you can't see the new releases on portal, since the news script is loaded using the file() PHP function)

the whole thing will be sorted out when the URL will work properly for everyone


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jan 20, 2005)

Costello, I could've sworn you said that you were going to make it so that guests could only view the portal and that's it. However, I was able to freely explore the forum earlier when I was just a Guest.


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Jan 20, 2005)

QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ Jan 20 2005 said:


> Costello, I could've sworn you said that you were going to make it so that guests could only view the portal and that's it. However, I was able to freely explore the forum earlier when I was just a Guest.



That would be stupid tho wouldn't it? Cuz new members would want to be able to read post and see the members before they decide to register...?


----------



## Filb (Jan 21, 2005)

When I want to use the "Submit Your Rating" feature, it doesn't work.
I mean I can hit the "Submit Rating" button as often as I like but nothing happens. On Internet Explorer it seems to work, but I don't use Internet Explorer. Maybe bad code? Anyone else had this problem yet?


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jan 21, 2005)

QUOTE(Filb @ Jan 21 2005 said:


> When I want to use the "Submit Your Rating" feature, it doesn't work.
> I mean I can hit the "Submit Rating" button as often as I like but nothing happens. On Internet Explorer it seems to work, but I don't use Internet Explorer. Maybe bad code? Anyone else had this problem yet?



Are you referring to the gOnline release voting? If so, I voted this morning and also just now after reading your post and both of my votes went through fine. I'm using the newest edition of Firefox, so I don't know what could be wrong on your end. Maybe try waiting until the server becomes fully functional again, and try voting at that point.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 26, 2005)

When you click on "Magazine" on the top toolbar it takes you back to the home page.




................................................................................
..................................................^^^^^^^


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Jan 26, 2005)

QUOTE(Dark[Devil said:
			
		

> @ Jan 13 2005, 08:57 PM)]Perhaps not a bug, but a needed upgrade.. Same thing right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone forgotten this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The old GBAtemp showed the percents on the portal...


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jan 26, 2005)

Do percentages really matter?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We can all tell who is winning.

Demon: Yeah, I tested that button and it doesn't work. The link on the left side of the page for the Magazine works, so I'll try and talk to Costello about fixing the button.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 26, 2005)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ Jan 26 2005 said:


> When you click on "Magazine" on the top toolbar it takes you back to the home page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe blocking the popup? A new window tells you that your vote was accepted. 
Did you refresh the ranking after submitting your entry? Did your entry affect the ranking?


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 26, 2005)

The member list still has some imperfections.
The "Name begins with" thing and "Toggle More Options" aren't in a good looking place, you'll see what I mean if you go there.

It's an easy enough "fix" but not really a bug.


----------



## Costello (Jan 26, 2005)

showing percentages on portal sucks, it makes the page look all weird and ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think we already discussed this...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The member list still has some imperfections.
> The "Name begins with" thing and "Toggle More Options" aren't in a good looking place, you'll see what I mean if you go there.
> 
> It's an easy enough "fix" but not really a bug.Â


I'll check it out


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 27, 2005)

Really lame bug but I think it's worth fixing.
http://img176.exs.cx/img176/8785/untitled5lc.jpg


----------



## Costello (Jan 27, 2005)

ok DeMoNSTaR I fixed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also put the percentages on the portal... doesn't look so bad after all!


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Pokes*
Memberlist...





That and the portal still doesn't start all the way at the top like the rest of the forum does.


----------



## Costello (Jan 27, 2005)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Pokes*
> Memberlist...
> 
> 
> That and the portal still doesn't start all the way at the top like the rest of the forum does.


1. Member list: Hunter will take care of it
2. You can't. Firefox sucks about it. Seems there's no way I can remove it (you might propose a solution?)


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 27, 2005)

I have school in 4 minutes but if it isn't fixed when I come home I'll see what I can do.

[EDIT]

I see, in the portal skeleton template, under the body tag, use style="margin-top: 0;" instead of topmargin="0"
Using CSS is always a safe bet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm off to school! XD


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Jan 27, 2005)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 27 2005 said:


> I also put the percentages on the portal... doesn't look so bad after all!



YAY!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Told Ya. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit just noticed flags aren't clickable anymore?


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 27, 2005)

Man what the hell was I thinking? 
That's already been found out before, darn you Puck!


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 28, 2005)

On the main page under where it says:
Logged in as: jumpman17 ( Log Out ) Forum Rules

There is:
GBAtemp Forum ->Portal

Before when you clicked on GBAtemp Forum, it took you to the forums. Now it just redirects you back to the main page...so basically it does nothing.

If you're browsing the forums, it will take back to the main part of the forums like it should.

Can we fix the main page so that link takes us to the forums instead of the main page?


----------



## Luse (Jan 14, 2005)

I just wanted to get a head start on collecting all the bugs that might be found on this new board, so if you found something you think is a bug please list it as well as you can telling us everything that you did to mess up our new board...

Ok... Kidding aside, if you run into a glitch let us know...


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 28, 2005)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jan 28 2005 said:


> On the main page under where it says:
> Logged in as: jumpman17 ( Log Out ) Forum Rules
> 
> There is:
> ...



Sure can! Fixed!


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 28, 2005)

Wee! Awesome, thanks. I keep clicking that to go to the forums and I sit here waiting for the forums to load and finally realize that it didn't do anything. Everytime I get on I click that, you'd think I'd have learned by now.

By the way: Nice duck avatar!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 28, 2005)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jan 28 2005 said:


> By the way: Nice duck avatar!



Grrrr!


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 28, 2005)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 28 2005 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jan 28 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way: Nice duck avatar!
> ...


Hey! I liked it. 
Well I liked your old old one better. Before the "I Am NOT a Duck!" one and before the GBAtemp Mascot one. 
I'm not sure if you can even remember it, but oh well.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 28, 2005)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ Jan 29 2005 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 28 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jan 28 2005 said:
> ...


Er, nope. Care to remind me?

Er.. on topic. Umm.. anymore bugs?


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 28, 2005)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Er, nope. Care to remind me?



ARGH! It was that duck thing, and it was animated by quacking. 
You had it when your Custom Member Title was, "GBAtemp's Number 1 Runner Up".
(Well of course now you're GBAtemp's Number 1....)
Someone else help remind him of it.


----------



## mynimal (Mar 2, 2005)

Not sure if this was posted before, but the spoiler tags don't work in Opera. The spoiler bar appears, but when you click on show/hide, nothing happens. If you used margins to place the links there, that's why.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 10, 2005)

This isn't so much of a bug... but...

the top 5 members list isn't shown up on the portal anymore. Why is this?


----------



## Puck The Joker (Mar 10, 2005)

QUOTE(Tjalian @ Mar 10 2005 said:


> This isn't so much of a bug... but...
> 
> the top 5 members list isn't shown up on the portal anymore. Why is this?



Its been gone since the update. We got rid of quite a few of the useless areas that were cluttering up the portal. For example: Member of the Moment, Birthdays, Newest Members, and more.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 10, 2005)

I see, that's fair enough.

As I was checking to see if the new member area is on the front page of the forum I noticed we have a new again, heh. The Name is certaintly odd for a Forum Name... but blah.


----------



## Quantum (Mar 10, 2005)

One very minor bug is that in FireFox, the GBATemp banner on the portal is shifted 1 pixel up and about 10 pixels to the right of the table/border thing that's behind it, so it's slightly messed up.  The banner on this thread's page is fine, but for some reason it's messed up on the portal.  Also, I think it's even worse in IE (if I remember correctly).  I'm using 800x600 by the way.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Mar 10, 2005)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 14 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Vince989 @ Jan 14 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Since I'm guessing you want most of them, I'll tell you this little detail I noticed...
> ...




That problem has already been brought up but Costello couldn't figure out how to fix it. By the way, no one cares about you lame 800 x 600 old schoolers anymore, its all about the 1280 x 1024 now.


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Mar 10, 2005)

800x600 really doesn't cut it anymore. You can easily get a cheap monitor at a thrift store or some other place cheap that has more than that.


----------

